# Can I have any cichlids in a 20gallon long?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

maybe rams? maybe convicts? would love some suggestions...thanks


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sure! You can have cichlids in a 20-gal tank. Your choice is good! You could have a pair of them but I wouldnt suggest mixing ram and convict together. Rams are peacefel while convicts are really aggressive. You could also check on dwarf cichlids (Apistogramma sp.). They would also fit in a 20 gal tank and are also peaceful.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

rams are great fish


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A trio of Apistos would work well. For Africans, L. Tang Shellies would be awesome and you could have many, many more in there.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

shell dwellers are amazing fish to observe. do a little search on them. see if you like what they do.


----------

